# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Extend a column based on Selection in Parameter Prompts

## sakuradata

I have a parameter prompt with hierarchy (Category, sub category, product)

If I select for instance "Locks" in the prompt, the matrix table should be enable to extract and display the list of Category and sub catebory.

If I select for instance "7456 Pumps" (name of a produkt from the sub catebory Pumps), the matrix table should be be enable to extract and display the list of Category, sub catebory and product.

The quesion is:

Is it possible to do it in SSRS?

Information:
I'm using SSAS as a data source

picture1.pngpicture2.png

----------

